# 4 floodlight with remote solar panel for $28 shipped ? Good product/deal?



## Newuser01 (Feb 26, 2007)

I have been looking around for a good solar powered lights for front lawn and saw these today. I'm wondering if it is a good buy since this would be my first purchase!

*Malibu LZ413RP4 4 Pack Plastic Flood Light Set with Remote Panel 
*

Solar-powered lawn path floodlight 4-light set
Easy to install; stays on 15 hours; no wiring necessary
Plastic housings; LED light
Includes solar remote panel, 4 lights
3-year warranty
List Price: $69.60  Price: *$27.94* & this item ships for *FREE with Super Saver Shipping*. Details You Save: $41.66 (60%)

This is on amazon, search with item # *LZ413RP4. Free shipping.

It would be nice if someone who has it can tell me how well this works. I already placed an order but can be cancelled until tomorrow AM.

TIA.
*


----------



## Brlux (Feb 26, 2007)

It could be fun to play with but I would not expect to much from it. The panel is probably not much more than 1/2 watt and looks like it is designed to charge 4 Nicad/NiMH cells. Of all the types of solar lawn lights I like the ones with the remote panel the best. It kinda drives me crazy when people design solar products that don't alow all the cells to be positioned in the same orientation which would be ideal for charging.


----------



## Newuser01 (Feb 26, 2007)

Thank for the reply Brlux!
I think I will buy a set and install it. May be put in better batteries.

Regards.


----------

